# Crying and whimpering



## Littletpot (Oct 31, 2012)

Sophie is a little over two months old now and lately she's been dyig/ whpering everytime I hold her or even if I go near the cage I hear her whimpering. She's eating drinking and pooping fine. It's cold in my house but the heating pad keeps her really warm. I don't know if she's hurt or sick?! I don't know how to interpret the crying and whimpering. I also thought her breathing was really whimpers and whistling. 

Just trying to decide if a vet is in order. Or if I'm just being a panicy over prelate five mother


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

You should read some of the major stickies we have here, especially the ones about heating. A heating pad just does not cut it and it will lead to a hibernation attempt unless you get something better like a space heater or a CHE (ceramic heat emitter) and if its already getting cold you need it asap. Hedgies hide pain very well, so if Sophie is really whimpering or crying it may mean shes in serious pain and a vet visit seems in order.


----------

